# abstract pink flower



## mysteryscribe (Oct 27, 2006)

from a b & w paper negative, shot with a homemade 2x3 cut film rail type camera. Lens is a 100 mm bessa voitlander type. f45 at 1 minute.... then colorized and digitally modified.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Oct 28, 2006)

not sure about this one, i like colors, but would like it to be sharper


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 29, 2006)

Now this is weird.  I have been posting pics on this other site and seldom get any reponse.  I stuck this one up just for the heck of it and got the following responses... I dont know I guess its birds of a feather thing..

http://www.photocritique.net/g/s?00U75c   take a look..


----------

